# Went topless



## elky (Sep 9, 2006)

Drove around a lot this summer with the top down on my Jeep. With SA I feel safe and away from public scrutiny when I normally get in a vehicle. Suddenly I was exposed and people would watch me i'm sure. Despite the anxiety i'm glad I didn't back out of it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha
Oh, Elky - you get three boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie!

That was good!
This way, it's not a criminal act! :lol


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn, I was just about to come in and ask for pictures too.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel so cheated... :mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

awww!


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Haha, I thought you meant the 'other' topless. LOL.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I knew what it was about. Sure. I didn't go to "Member's Photos" to see if a pic was there by the same author, either.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

pentagon said:


> I feel so cheated... :mum


You're not the only one.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Youve done yurself well. Knowing you did it is what makes it worth doing. Congrats.


----------

